# Family @ Goblin Valley



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I cashed in some of my PTO and took the week off! 

My family and I love Goblin Valley, so that was destination #1. We camped from Saturday to Sunday with my brothers-in-law.

I noticed the other Goblin thread, but there's no such thing as too much Goblin Valley, right?

The report is on my blog:

http://utahwaterlog.blogspot.com/2011/0 ... .html#blog


----------



## Riden (Jun 16, 2011)

Never enough hoodoo ... Hope y'all had a blast ... Such a great place to visit ... Did you happen to do the slot canyons.


----------



## Riden (Jun 16, 2011)

Sweet photos as well! It really does feel like you are on a different planet! Looks like you and yours had a great time.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

that looks like a good time! man i love that place!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time thanks for the post. 8)


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

LOAH, read your blog, and any blog with a Fear and Loathing reference is awesome and worth reading. Great pics also!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

BerryNut said:


> LOAH, read your blog, and any blog with a Fear and Loathing reference is awesome and worth reading. Great pics also!!


Haha, I was wondering how many people would catch that.


----------

